# Dead Woodworkers Gather no Sawdust!



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I thought I would share this bad news..

The State of Illinois had declared me DEAD as of the beginning of Nov.

I was as shocked as anyone would be.

I have argued with them over this for many hours and I guess it's true. I am dead. Can they make a dead man pay property taxes?

ALSO all this begs a question…. Why would they or anyone feel the need to mail a letter to a dead man explaining to him that he is dead?

I think I have found one of the reason Illinois is broke out of control and most that can are fleeing with their lives… I was too late! I am now dead….

SO how is the rest of you guys months going?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

When wife and I were doing Master Gardners back in the '90s, a gentleman in our local club received a similar letter from Social Security. It took him a good while to become undead.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

What's "SNAP" benefit?


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

> What s "SNAP" benefit?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Yep, we know all about that. We pulled into our Credit Union drive up this spring and sent a check in for cash because we were going on a trip to Florida. We waited for a long time sitting there at the drive thru wondering what the heck. Then finally a gal came walking around the corner of the building and walked up to our vehicle and proceeded to tell us that my wife (sitting next to me in the cab of the truck) was deceased. The Social Security Admin had sent our Credit Union a letter informing them she had died in January and that they were to return here SS check amounts since the first of the year. Nice! We went from the CU to the SS office. It took 4-1/2 months and some letter writing to some big wigs to get that fixed. That is actually making the process we went thru sound easy but there was a lot more to it.

At least you got a letter, we received nothing and it was 3 months after the date the SS Admin said she passed. Not even our credit union made any effort to notify me the survivor and account holder. Real nice! We had no money left in the bank account because we were paying our bills as normal. We were surprised that the offices we were dealing with hadn't compounded the problem or something like that.

We can only wish you the very best of luck with your situation. Also glad you are not deceased. : )
Mike


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

When my mother passed away, the Social Security Administration declared my father dead instead. My father showed up at the SSA office and said, "I am here to prove my existence!"

I wish you the best of luck with you resurrection.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

It is strange this sort of stuff pops up. Always wonder how. Some employee thought hey wouldn't this be funny, reversed a few numbers when entering some data, etc…

Seams like stuff like this takes forever and then one day you get to speak to the right person and it is fixed in a few minutes.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I never thought I would go out like this! Snuffed out with paperwork! JUST like on of my biggest heros HARRY! TUTTLE who is a HERO TERRORIST in the movie BRAZIL and his last name is my last name KILLED BY PAPERWORK!


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Ok, Carl, no b.s.. Level with me. How much reefer are you toking to come up with these thread topics?


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

This should be in the off topic forum not designing woodworking projects.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Who could make this crap up! This is 100% Real life in Illinois pal!



> Ok, Carl, no b.s.. Level with me. How much reefer are you toking to come up with these thread topics?
> 
> - Gilley23


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

And the best part is the Illinois DHS actually sent me a letter explaining to me I am dead! Tax dollars never better spent…



> Ok, Carl, no b.s.. Level with me. How much reefer are you toking to come up with these thread topics?
> 
> - Gilley23


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you have any nice woodworking equipment ?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, being "dead"...does that mean no more bills to pay?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

My deepest condolences on your passing, may you rest in peace. But at least try to stay in touch with us through a medium.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

See thats what I thought. After getting the letter and thinking about it I thought MAYBE THERE IS A GOOD SIDE to being dead. I thought Maybe they can't force a dead man to pay taxes.

In the State of Illinois YES dead people are not only required/forced to pay any and all taxes they are encouraged to vote as well.



> Hey, being "dead"...does that mean no more bills to pay?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Thread moved to the off-topic area.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

Greetings, fellow Tuttle. I dont run into many of us! I'm sorry you're dead.


----------



## Kilo19 (Oct 13, 2017)

So this is that part people talked about. You go back in time 20 years with the knowledge you have now and start over, or start over now with 1 million dollars. Wheres your million dollars at?


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

See, It is not only lumberjocks moderators than ban you from time to time


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

> See thats what I thought. After getting the letter and thinking about it I thought MAYBE THERE IS A GOOD SIDE to being dead. I thought Maybe they can t force a dead man to pay taxes.
> 
> In the State of Illinois YES dead people are not only required/forced to pay any and all taxes they are encouraged to vote as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> Did you have any nice woodworking equipment ?
> 
> - tomd


Also would like to know. Really is the most important question in all of this. What can you bequeath to us?


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

> Did you have any nice woodworking equipment ?
> 
> - tomd
> 
> ...


 Hopefully nothing that sounds like the word bequeath.


----------



## dubois (May 21, 2013)

Dead woodworkers do indeed collect sawdust, just not of their own making any more.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

It will be open casket!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Can I have your stuff?


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> Hopefully nothing that sounds like the word bequeath.
> 
> - Gilley23


You think you've been cutting boards just fine your whole life but let me tell you - until you've used a sliding compound bequeathing saw, you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

THE ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE HAS BEGUN!!!!! RUN FOR YOUR . . . UNLIVES.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess I might as well add to the insanity by asking if you had a nice funeral? Oh, and I was wondering if there will be an estate sale so we can have a go at owning some of your stuff??? If it's not too much trouble, maybe you could post some pics so we know what to expect? I mean, you are deceased so you don't have much else to do besides haunt the LJ website, right? Hopefully you became deceased in time to properly celebrate Day of the Dead and All-Hallows eve (Halloween)? I'm done for now, gonna go check my mailbox and see if I have a any letters like that. RIP


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

Good of them to tell you your medical benefits will stop now that you're dead.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I will miss you… RIP

He never even got to complete his whimsy project. How sad.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Try cashing in your insurance, I bet it all gets straightened out in a snap, ha.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I love the IMPORTANT NOTE on the notice.

It makes me wonder how many dead people actually ARE working and need help paying for child care. 
Hmmm…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> It will be open casket!
> 
> - richardchaos


Did you have time to build your own casket?


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I got all the time on the world now that I am dead!



> It will be open casket!
> 
> - richardchaos
> 
> ...


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Once I get to where my soul is suppose to BE in the after life I will haunt all of you.

Hey There is Jim Morrison and Hey there is Elvis. He's looked better!

I can not find Madalyn Murray O'Hair? Where could she be?


----------



## Kilo19 (Oct 13, 2017)

See if you can find Jimmy Hoffa. I've got money riding on the fact that he really is dead :O


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I heard a rumor up here that he was fed to 2000 school kids for lunch the day after he disappeared on HAMBURGER DAY!! And his soul is in the OTHER PLACE



> See if you can find Jimmy Hoffa. I ve got money riding on the fact that he really is dead :O
> 
> - Kilo19


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

All dead people must appear in person with two forms of ID to receive health benefits… apparently.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

How's the internet access there?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Those that think the "Dead" can not come back to life, have never stood outside a factory at QUITTING TIME!

Note: at the East Liberty, OH. Honda plant….IF you do stand there, they WILL run right over you. Even if you are walking to your own car…..they will hit you. WITH THEIR CAR…..


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I am curious if the State of Illinois has informed you about what is involved in becoming un-dead?

I've never known a bonafide zombie before.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your passing.

What's your wife's number and what kind of tools did you have? I'll be happy to pay her what you told her you paid for them.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

A relative of mine was declared dead ( I still don't understand how that happens but being a programmer, I can see a wrong number being input into a system somewhere )... and he fought with Medicare and SSN because they issued a stop on all of his benefits. When it came time to pay his taxes, he refused and went to an attorney to make a case. The attorney explained that even if you are "dead" and the government has stopped paying you.. your estate still owes whatever it is that the government says that you owe them… real fair huh?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

This thread has created an epiphany that will change my entire life!

.

.

.

I CAN COMMUNICATE WITH THE DEAD!

8^O


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

For this time you spent dead, does that go as credit for your income tax?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Well heck I was going to biotch and complain about my aches, and pains. But heck Ohio knows I'm still alive anyhow.

It really is hard to top DEAD

Your typing skills are excellent for a dead guy though….......

Hope the rest of you guys are alive and well, and even the dead ones, hoping you have a nice weekend….


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Diverlloyd, Your crass comment was NOT appreciated. This is a SERIOUS situation for one of our members, which is going to take a LOG time to resolve. I doubt you'd be so flippant if it happened to YOU, and someone else made a snarky comment.

Carl, you have my sympathies here. Trying to convince the government that you are actually NOT dead is a real hassle. It happened to a family friend. He did get it resolved, but it took awhile. God bless and best of luck getting this sorted out in a timely manner.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I wonder if you are dead according to the government, but really alive and well, then found to be alive and well by the government, do they then nail you for a *reincarnation tax*?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> I wonder if you are dead according to the government, but really alive and well, then found to be alive and well by the government, do they then nail you for a *reincarnation tax*?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Please don't publicize that idea, or it will become law.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Please don t publicize that idea, or it will become law.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


LOL. Yeah they know no limits to get $$ out of our pockets and waste it…....


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

YEA SHUT UP woodbutcherbynight Criminals.. Opps I mean Politicians are watching!!!!


> I wonder if you are dead according to the government, but really alive and well, then found to be alive and well by the government, do they then nail you for a *reincarnation tax*?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> YEA SHUT UP woodbutcherbynight Criminals.. Opps I mean Politicians are watching!!!!
> 
> I wonder if you are dead according to the government, but really alive and well, then found to be alive and well by the government, do they then nail you for a *reincarnation tax*?
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Good luck on the life insurance claim. 

Going to arrange a zombie walk?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Any news yet on your possible Resurrection?


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I hope you are, or will be resurrected in time to enjoy Christmas!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

I wander what will happen when one of my twin brothers will die.
Their first-name star with P. (Paul and Pierre) born the same day from the same parents with of course the same family name.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

In my on going battle with the Illinois DHS, WHO KILLED ME! Caught them in their own web of lies. After trying to file a claim with them months ago online I called to see what was up! She gave me some croppie about I had to file hard copy via the mail. About a week later I got the paper work filled it out and sent it in.

Week later called Nothing about it on the database. This lady said go ahead and file online so I did. This time I made a screen shot of the acceptance of my claim that the computer generated with the application acceptance number.

So I called a week later again I called. Again No information on it on their end. She asked me if I had that number, stated above, so I ran downstairs and fired up my computer. OH NOI I had thrown the screen shot away… And I told her that..

She told me that's to bad cause she's got ZIP about all this on her end and if I had that number she could help me out….

WELL WELL WELL!

While on the phone and on my computer I was able to log back on via my browse history to the page that generated that number AND THERE IT WAS…. T-0123456784586384568GE9594596945G4856845868DG49695496990A (NOT THE REAL NUMBER) SO I told her OPPS here it is and repeated to back to her.

Guess what Nothing germane to the Application approval number on their database! This is the very same database that generated that specific number and sent it to me! SO the database that generated the number I was sent has no information germane to that database number! WOW!

Now you al know why everyone is fleeing Illinois for their lives! and I ill not be far behind.

Oh did I tell you wall that they are raising taxes again here that will be RETRO for the last 3 years… YES thats right you didn't pay enough taxes for the last three years so what the hell tax the more over it.

OH and the Illinois Lottery commission announce they will not be paying out ANY WINNINGS over $600 and will stop any and all payments to people that have won large winning that pay every month! AND they are surprised that no one is buying lottery tickets.

Time to move~!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I used to dabble in law a bit and dealt with situations like this over the years. From those years, I confess, if I have to participate in legal battles, I prefer state and local agencies and their agents. More often than not, they are low hanging fruit.

Though I haven't looked in to Illinois laws, it's probable you have public disclosure laws some or a lot like the ones we have here in WAshington. Few attorneys are aware how powerful these laws are. About as many citizens know their power either.

Mindful of that agencies and their agents have a duty to protect public records from destruction, you can make requests for documents under your states disclosure laws. Many states impose time restrictions on agencies for responding and they can be fined, for example, up to a hundred dollars a day for each record erroneously withheld.

Using your state records laws, I would ask for things like:

1) Documents on which the agency relied to conclude you were dead.

2) Documents by which you can determine the identity of each agent involved in making the decision to (kill you (yes, I'd toss that in, just because it's fun))

3) All previous sustained complaints against each agent identified in request number two, above.

4) Documents by which you can determine each agent responsible for protecting records from destruction, such as the two forms you sent by regular mail and web page sent via http//_ (see screen shot, marked "Screen Shot of _," attached hereto and incorporated herein by reference)
Then there is one more tool I liked to use - a Certificate of Mailing, which is not to be confused with a Certified Mailing. The former is proof the item was mailed, creating a presumption it was received] and has no visible evidence on the mailed item by which the receiver could know one was used.

5) If this agency presumed to delegate it's authority and responsibility to care for public records to a server company, one of its agents or any private contractor or entity:

5.1 Documents by which I may determine the identity of all persons, corporate or other, to whom authority and responsibility is alleged granted, whether by actual grant or act.

5.2 Documents by which I may determine this agency's agents who were responsible for the re-delegation of its authority.

6. Tort claim and other forms for filing claims for injury caused by this agency's negligence or willful acts.

7. Each judgement against this agency for negligence and willful acts that occurred during the past two years.

[Hopefully, you can see how much fun this could be (e.g., how easy it is to make incompetent and uncaring public agents VERY nervos).

I had an attorney move for a default judgement based on the respondent's failure to respond, but the judge overturned his ruling and destroyed the attorney's case, when five separate ones (for five different mailings) were produced.

REMEMBER:

- EVERYTHING the agency receives from you is a public record and it can be requested to.

- If you are writing with regard to anything about yourself, you should include a photocopy of your ID and signature and reference it in the later, with a statement you included it to verify your identity, for purposes of accessing sensitive records about yourself.

In the end, have fun with this, it can be hilarious,


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Well thanks Kelly or is it F.Lee Baily! LOL! I have already done some research into this and trying to find out if the State of Illinois can collect taxes from a DEAD MAN! Apparently they can So taxes supersede DEATH!

Also I can not prove this and no one is talking but this is the STATE of ILLINOIS were the dead are encouraged to vote for sure. Waiting for that letter.

I think I am just a victim of expense cutting. It is my opinion that SOMEONE up on high has sent out commands to agencies like this to cut their staffing AND send out as many DEATH notices to any and all claimants to THIN the ranks and to see what comes back.

For one when you call on the phone no mater what time of day the recording tells you how many are ahead of you when you first call. I have not gotten any less than 100 Callers are ahead of you.

SO they send out termination of benefits to EVERYONE as you ARE DEAD! and see what comes back and when you protest they put you through a meat grinder hoping many will give up and go away. Which would be easy to do if you are looking at a 6 hour being on hold and the very codes and number that department sent to you doesn't exist in that department.

By the way this is Illinois and don't think its not going to happen to you in other states.

There will be a time and soon that your tax bill will be more than you make and there will be ZERO benefits to anyone!



> I used to dabble in law a bit and dealt with situations like this over the years. From those years, I confess, if I have to participate in legal battles, I prefer state and local agencies and their agents. More often than not, they are low hanging fruit.
> 
> Though I haven t looked in to Illinois laws, it s probable you have public disclosure laws some or a lot like the ones we have here in WAshington. Few attorneys are aware how powerful these laws are. About as many citizens know their power either.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I hope you have a chance to prove than you are indeed undead!
But, since your are legally dead, *from where are you writing* this on lumberjocks?

I know that from your perspective that this is not a laughing matter but I am also sure that you are not alone!


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

The records proved that my car was repossessed when I was three years old.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Jack, the obvious question is; "There were cars back then?"

The next question, OBVIOUSLY, is "Why didn't you make your car payments?"

DS

Gorilla? What 800 lb Gorilla? ;-)


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

If you are claiming that Illinois State Government is populated at least partially with idiots, I will not disagree with you.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Two snaps up!











> If you are claiming that Illinois State Government is populated at least partially with idiots, I will not disagree with you.
> 
> - ArtMann


----------

